# tampa FL tarpon guide suggestions



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

Any suggestions who would be a good contact. Googled & seems like everyone does it. Do not want to go to Boca just Tampa area. Late June is expected time


----------



## BaitGuru (Jun 8, 2007)

You may want to contact Mike Anderson. He and Billy Nobles host the reelanimals fishing program out of Tampa, and Mike is a very nice guy. He hosts the show on Sunday morning, and still makes it to church (my brother is the head pastor) by 11:00. You can find recordings of their fishing program on ESPN radio 1040am, or visit their web site reelanimalsfishingteam.com.

However, good luck trying to find any guides in Tampa right now. I'm serious about this!! Many of the good guides traveled the short 63.5 miles south to Boca as that place is incredible with Tarpon (full moon recently). 

However, Mike is from the SouthShore Area (East Tampa Bay area), and is an excellent guide (he just doesn't do off shore stuff very often), so he may be able to take you out, or recommend another good guide in the Tampa area.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

yes there will be a lot of guides in Boca right now becasue it is teh place to be for tarpon this month. Geofrey page (3rd or 4th in teh kemah redfish cup) is a tampa guide and he is definitely one of teh better guides in tampa so look him up. Also chet jennings is well known over there. Brent gaskill is also a very well known and respected guide in tampa. I personlly would go with brent he has an awesome boat and he seems like a super nice guy


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Brent Gaskill is a solid guy, I fished with him before and another guy to consider is Capt. Clay. www.captclay.com. Really cool guy and great guide. I fish the tampa area all the time, my dad lives in tarpon springs. Awesome fishing down there.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Captain jim lemkie http://www.lighttackleadventures.com/page1.aspx is one of the best in the tampa area, This where im from and im sure him will put you on the fish early or late in the season he is always on them


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I second Jim Lemke. World renowned.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

CK Richardson. He hosts a show called flats class. He's pretty legit. I've also used Captain Clay. They both have websites. www.flatsclass.com for CK and I'm not sure of Clays but you can google. I've got a place at Tarpon Springs just North of Tampa, I fish there a lot. You'll have a great time anywhere around there. Good luck


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

TOMMY Z!!!!!!!!!!!www.action-charters.com --ask around--he's the Tampa Tarpon Meister!!! Go to www.captmel.com and ask around!!!


----------



## Jim Plastic (Jan 10, 2010)

*Tampa Fl tarpon guide suggestions*

I recognize some of the names of the fine guides that have been suggested so far and you couldn't go wrong with any of them but let me add the name of my son Capt. Jay Plastic. Not only is my boy a great guide who can put you on Tarpon but he is very personable and knowledgable. You can see for your self @ www.stealthadventures.com
Thanks 
Jim Plastic


----------

